# Serbian (BCS): numeral declension



## marchinoberta

Hi everyone!

I'd like to know something about numeral declension, expecially about that of numerals dva, tri, četiri.
I bought a book for self study and in my teach-yourself grammar they simply don't talk about numerals declension. But I know it actually exists, since I had studied a bit of russian ages ago, so I look in a dated grammar (beginning of 20th century) and I read that dva, tri and četiri have their own declension (that I checked) but it's not very used, since - for instance - with preposition the numeral doesn't vary. It gives this examples: "u *dva* sata" and "s *četiri* knjige".
So my question is: are some expressions like (sorry if they're completely wrong!) "kuča dvaju prijatelja" currently used?

Thanks!


----------



## Duya

Thee who enter Slavic number declension and congruence, leave all hope behind.  

As an educated native speaker, I certainly use it correctly (well, most of the time), but I have problems analysing it myself.

Short answer: there are two parallel number declensions in Serbian -- in the simpler, and more frequent variant, the number is simply not declined, and the noun remains in appropriate case (i.e. nominative for 1, gen. sg. for 2-4 and gen. pl. for 5+):

_sa dve knjige, sa tri čoveka_

in the other variant, both the number and the noun are declined:

_sa dvema knjigama, sa trima ljudima_

The latter variant, while ostensibly more correct, is bookish and sounds stilted. I doubt you will actually hear it in everyday speech.


----------



## Orlin

Ja uvek pišem _sa *2* knjige, sa *3* čoveka _(tako bih pisao na bilo kom jeziku). Ispravno li je takvo pisanje?


----------



## Duya

Orlin said:


> Ja uvek pišem _sa *2* knjige, sa *3* čoveka _(tako bih pisao na bilo kom jeziku). Ispravno li je takvo pisanje?



Nije neispravno, samo to nije najbolji stil. Verujem da većina priručnika o stilu (na bilo kojem jeziku) savetuje da se jednorečni brojevi pišu slovima unutar dužeg teksta. (S tim da se dosledno koriste slova ili brojevi unutar jedne rečenice, a i izuzeci su uz skraćenice):

Kupili smo 2 jabuke. 
Kupili smo dve jabuke. 

Kupili smo 2 kg brašna. 
Kupili smo dva kilograma brašna. 
Kupili smo 2 kilograma brašna. 
Kupili smo dva kg brašna. 

Kupili smo dva kilograma brašna i 25 kg šećera.  (mešana upotreba)
Kupili smo 2 kg brašna i 25 kg šećera. 
Kupili smo dva kilograma brašna i dvadeset pet kilograma šećera. (OK ali kabasto)


----------



## Diaspora

I read on Wikipedia that numbers are not declined in BCS. This seems wrong, for example I heard people say trim (three), isn't this instrumental?


Mod note: merged


----------



## Orlin

Ja nisam izvorni govornik, ali koliko ja znam, u savremenom srpskohrvatskom jeziku se brojevi najčešće ne dekliniraju i pored njima se koristi genitiv jednine za 2, 3 i 4 i genitiv množine za 5+ (kad je broj složen, bitan je posljednji broj i pravilo može da se formulira i tako: nom. jedn. za -1 osim kad je završetak -11, gen. jedn. za -2, -3 i -4 s izuzetkom -12, -13 i -14 i gen. mn. za posljednju cifru 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 0 ili kad završava na -11, -12, -13 ili -14) - npr. s 2 (3, 4, 22, 153) knjig*e*, s 5 (9, 12, 15, 20, 100, 176) knjig*a*. Ponekad se s brojevima 2-4 koriste oblici koji nisu identični gen. jedn. - npr. moj*a* 2 druga, nažalost ne mogu da kažem nešto više o tome.
Potpuno ispravno je deklinirati brojeve, samo to nije tako često, a ja nisam uopšte upoznat s deklinacijom brojeva. Ako odlučimo da dekliniramo broj, postavljamo ga u padež prema funkciji u rečenici, a reči koje ide uz broj - u taj isti padež.


----------



## bibax

Already discussed. I learned that there are 2 variants in BSC.

1. sa dvema knjigama, sa trima ljudima

2. sa dve knjige, sa tri čoveka

In Literary Czech the declension of (ordinal and cardinal) numerals is obligatory.

1. se dvěma sty padesáti osmi knihami (nom. dvě stě padesát osm knih) 

2. s dvě stě padesáti osmi knihami  (incorrect, but common)


----------



## phosphore

Orlin said:


> Ja nisam izvorni govornik, ali koliko ja znam, u *savremenom srpskohrvatskom* jeziku se brojevi


 
Ima već dvadesetak godina kako nije tako savremen. 

Brojevi se dekliniraju ovako:

nom.=acc. dva, gen. dvaju, dat.=instr.=loc. dvama
nom.=acc. dve, gen. dveju, dat.=instr.=loc. dvema

nom.=acc. tri, gen. triju, dat.=instr.=loc. *trima*

nom.=acc. četiri, gen. četiriju, dat.=instr.=loc. četirma

Međutim, u savremenom se jeziku brojevi _dva_ i _tri_ zaista _veoma_ retko dekliniraju, a broj _četiri_ nikada. Deklinacija brojeva više nije deo jezičke kompetencije maternjih govornika: većina ne zna ili nije sigurna kako se oni menjaju.



Orlin said:


> Da, ovaj problem je diskutiran o ovom problemu se diskutovalo ovde:
> http://http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1586768




Mod note:
The discussion which emerged from this correction has been moved to a new thread.


----------



## Diaspora

Slažem se, nepamtim kad sam čuo deklinaciju brojeva u govoru. Čak je vjerovatno i rijeđe od aorista.


----------



## slavic_one

Orlin said:


> Ja nisam izvorni govornik, ali koliko ja znam, u savremenom srpskohrvatskom jeziku se brojevi najčešće ne dekliniraju i pored njih (iako, tu bi išto "s njima" kada ide o korištenju, ili "pored njih se piše") se koristi genitiv jednine za 2, 3 i 4 i genitiv množine za 5+ (kad je broj složen, bitan je posljednji broj i pravilo može da se formulira i tako: nom. jedn. za -1 osim kad je završetak -11, gen. jedn. za -2, -3 i -4 s izuzetkom -12, -13 i -14 i gen. mn. za posljednju cifru 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 0 ili kad završava na -11, -12, -13 ili -14) - npr. s 2 (3, 4, 22, 153) knjig*e*, s 5 (9, 12, 15, 20, 100, 176) knjig*a*. Ponekad se s brojevima 2-4 koriste oblici koji nisu identični gen. jedn. - npr. moj*a* 2 druga, nažalost ne mogu da kažem nešto više o tome.
> Potpuno ispravno je deklinirati brojeve, samo to nije tako često, a ja nisam uopšte upoznat s deklinacijom brojeva. Ako odlučimo da dekliniramo broj, postavljamo ga u padež prema funkciji u rečenici, a reči koje ide uz broj - u taj isti padež.



Suvremeni srpskohrvatski - ništa osobno, ali ne mogu se ne nasmijati 

Ja bih se složio s tim načinom deklinacije koju si opisao, uostalom koliko znam to je tako i u svim istočnoslavenskim jezicima, stoga nije ništa izuzetno neobično, s time da neki od tih jezika svaki broj (jedinicu, deseticu, stoticu....) stavljaju u padež, što u hrvatskom nisam upoznat da postoji, i što onda olakšava stvar.



bibax said:


> Already discussed. I learned that there are 2 variants in BSC.
> 
> 1. sa dvema knjigama, sa trima ljudima
> 
> 2. sa dve knjige, sa tri čoveka
> 
> In Literary Czech the declension of (ordinal and cardinal) numerals is obligatory.
> 
> 1. se dvěma sty padesáti osmi knihami (nom. dvě stě padesát osm knih)
> 
> 2. s dvě stě padesáti osmi knihami  (incorrect, but common)



"S dvjema knjigama" sounds ok to me, but "S trima ljudima" not so much. Besides, 1-4 čovjek(a), 5+ ljudi.
So I'd go for "S dvije knjige/tri čovjeka".
And one more thing - it's incorrect to say e.g. "Gađao ga je s dvjema knjigama/ s dvije knjige". It has meaning that someone, with help of two books (like they're alive) was throwing sth on someone. Correct is "Gađao ga je dvjema knjigama." (you can't say "Gađao ga je dvije knjige").
"Išli su trima autobusima", not "Išli su s tri autobusa". Althou almost everytime you'll hear form with "s", so the incorrect one.

And what about "s dvě stě padesát osm knih"?


----------



## phosphore

slavic_one said:


> And one more thing - it's incorrect to say e.g. "Gađao ga je s dvjema knjigama/ s dvije knjige". It has meaning that someone, with help of two books (like they're alive) was throwing sth on someone. Correct is "Gađao ga je dvjema knjigama." (you can't say "Gađao ga je dvije knjige").


 
That usage may be incorrect from a prescriptivist point of view but will certainly become the norm in the future. I am sure you wouldn't say "četirma knjigama" and "pet knjiga" can't be declined at all. You can only say "s pet knjiga" and would most probably say "s(a) četiri knjige", so the construction "s(a) dve/tri knjige" is perfectly logical.


----------



## Orlin

Izvinjavam se, slavic_one, za:
1. Takvu elementarnu grešku - očigledno typo, da sam pregledao post, bih je izuzetno lako primetio. jasno je da treba uvek proveravati postove posle pisanja.
2. Nezgodnu terminologiju o jeziku (jezicima) o kojima sad diskutiramo - izgleda da je to tako senzitivan problem, posebno za vas, Hrvati.


----------



## slavic_one

phosphore said:


> That usage may be incorrect from a prescriptivist point of view but will certainly become the norm in the future. I am sure you wouldn't say "četirma knjigama" and "pet knjiga" can't be declined at all. You can only say "s pet knjiga" and would most probably say "s(a) četiri knjige", so the construction "s(a) dve/tri knjige" is perfectly logical.



I ja vrlo često kažem tako neispravno, ali smatram da se na mjestu kao što je ovaj forum treba spomenuti što je pravilno, a što ne.



Orlin said:


> Izvinjavam se, slavic_one, za:
> 1. Takvu elementarnu grešku - očigledno typo, da sam pregledao post, bih je izuzetno lako primetio. jasno je da treba uvek proveravati postove posle pisanja.
> 2. Nezgodnu terminologiju o jeziku (jezicima) o kojima sad diskutiramo - izgleda da je to tako senzitivan problem, posebno za vas, Hrvate.



Ništa se ne trebaš izvinjavati, svakome se potkradu pogreške, a kako ne bi tebi, kojemu ni srpskohrvatski ni hrvatskosrpski D) nije izvorni jezik. Pohvale s moje strane.
Ma nije meni to ništa senzitivno, nego zbilja ispalo smiješno, jer s jedne strane je riječ "suvremeni", a s druge pojam koji ne postoji, kako je rekao phosphore, već 20-ak godina  A ne radi se o nečemu što je suvremeno već stoljećima, npr. od vremena antike ili srednjeg vijeka 

Mali off-topic, ail malo sam ostao kada mi je pred nekoliko dana rekao jedan poznanik iz Bosne, da njegova mama (on je nešto mlađi od mene) je trebala koliko sam shvatio pri pisanju kojekakvih referata ili zadaća u školi valjda reći ili napisati da li piše na hrvatskosrpskom ili srpskohrvatskom. Mislim ja sam znao da se kod nas (i valjda u Sloveniji) učio kao hrv.-srp., a u Srbiji, Crnoj Gori i Makedoniji srp.-hrv., (u BiH očito oboje), no baš da se to tako strikno pazilo me je začudilo. U čemu je uopće bila razlika? Samo u gramatici, ili se niti leksik nije prihvačao kao isti?


----------



## Majalj

slavic_one said:


> Mali off-topic, ail malo sam ostao kada mi je pred nekoliko dana rekao jedan poznanik iz Bosne, da njegova mama (on je nešto mlađi od mene) je trebala koliko sam shvatio pri pisanju kojekakvih referata ili zadaća u školi valjda reći ili napisati da li piše na hrvatskosrpskom ili srpskohrvatskom. Mislim ja sam znao da se kod nas (i valjda u Sloveniji) učio kao hrv.-srp., a u Srbiji, Crnoj Gori i Makedoniji srp.-hrv., (u BiH očito oboje), no baš da se to tako strikno pazilo me je začudilo. U čemu je uopće bila razlika? Samo u gramatici, ili se niti leksik nije prihvačao kao isti?


 
Kada su se radile zadaće iz maternjeg jezika (koji se u Bosni i Hercegovini zvanično zvao hrvatskosrpski/srpskohrvatski, bar tako meni piše u indeksu), bilo je jako jednostavno prikriti svoje nepoznavanje -je i -ije tako što ćeš reći "ja pišem na ekavskom".  Onda bi učiteljice znale reći da se onda moraš u potpunosti pridržavati "istočne varijante" (što u biti i jeste pravilno - isto kao što kada pišeš na engleskom moraš cijeli tekst napisati ili na BrE ili na AmE, a miješati ih je odraz nepismenosti). a od nas osnovaca to niko baš i nije bio u stanju.  O tome se radi.  Nije se niko morao deklarirati kojim jezikom piše, pa čak se nije ni insistiralo na tome da se pridržavaš jedne "varijante", ali nisi smio svoje neznanje prikrivati ubacivanjem npr. ekavskog kad nisi siguran je li _snijeg _ili _snjeg_.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

slavic_one said:


> Mislim ja sam znao da se kod nas (i valjda u Sloveniji) učio kao hrv.-srp., a u Srbiji, Crnoj Gori i Makedoniji srp.-hrv., (u BiH očito oboje), no baš da se to tako strikno pazilo me je začudilo.


 
"BCS" se u Sloveniji zvanično zvao *srbohrvaščina.* U formalnim kontekstima prevladavao je istočni (srpski) standard, dok je vjerovatno više običnih ljudi imalo direktne svakodnevne kontakte s hrvatskim (hrvatsko-srpskim) standardom zbog bliskih veza izmedju Slovenije i Hrvatske. No, puno ljudi ove razlike nije ni primjetilo.

(Izvinjavam se zbog mojeg lošeg hrvatskog/srpskog/bosanskog!)


----------



## slavic_one

Majalj said:


> Kada su se radile zadaće iz maternjeg jezika (koji se u Bosni i Hercegovini zvanično zvao hrvatskosrpski/srpskohrvatski, bar tako meni piše u indeksu), bilo je jako jednostavno prikriti svoje nepoznavanje -je i -ije tako što ćeš reći "ja pišem na ekavskom".  Onda bi učiteljice znale reći da se onda moraš u potpunosti pridržavati "istočne varijante" (što u biti i jeste pravilno - isto kao što kada pišeš na engleskom moraš cijeli tekst napisati ili na BrE ili na AmE, a miješati ih je odraz nepismenosti). a od nas osnovaca to niko baš i nije bio u stanju.  O tome se radi.  Nije se niko morao deklarirati kojim jezikom piše, pa čak se nije ni insistiralo na tome da se pridržavaš jedne "varijante", ali nisi smio svoje neznanje prikrivati ubacivanjem npr. ekavskog kad nisi siguran je li _snijeg _ili _snjeg_.



Tako znači. Hvala za informaciju. Onda su svi vjerojatno pisali ekavicu, zašto se zamarati je li ije ili je 
Ali ne znaš je li bilo još kakvih leksičkih/gramatičkih razlika? Npr. ako si pisao "zapadnom" varijantom da nisi mogao upotrijebiti riječ operisati, već operirati, ili da nisi mogao napisati vidjeću, već vidjet ću. Te obrnuto.



TriglavNationalPark said:


> "BCS" se u Sloveniji zvanično zvao *srbohrvaščina.* U formalnim kontekstima prevladavao je istočni (srpski) standard, dok je vjerovatno više običnih ljudi imalo direktne svakodnevne kontakte s hrvatskim (hrvatsko-srpskim) standardom zbog bliskih veza izmedju Slovenije i Hrvatske. No, puno ljudi ove razlike nije ni primjetilo.
> 
> (Izvinjavam se zbog mojeg lošeg hrvatskog/srpskog/bosanskog!)



U formalnim kontekstima kao npr. ?
(Sve ok, nisam primjetio nekakve greške.)


----------



## Majalj

slavic_one said:


> Tako znači. Hvala za informaciju. Onda su svi vjerojatno pisali ekavicu, zašto se zamarati je li ije ili je


 
Nisu, jer da bi se pridržavao one "varijante" koju inače ne upotrebljavaš treba strašna koncentracija, a i znanje koje je teže za naučiti nego -ije i -je. Isto tako smo pisali jednu sedmicu latinicu jednu ćirilicu, a u zadaćama naizmjenice.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

slavic_one said:


> U formalnim kontekstima kao npr. ?
> (Sve ok, nisam primjetio nekakve greške.)


 
Hvala! Mislio sam na formalne kontekste kao školovanje (gdje je medjutim bila najbitnija osobna preferencija svakog učitelja), razne komunikacije na saveznoj razini, vojska (naravno), dugo godina i željeznice (i u cirilici) i slično.


----------



## Orlin

Ja mislim da upotrebljavam "istočnu (srpsku)" varijantu, ali nisam potpuno siguran - npr. uvek koristim glagole na -irati (tako je meni lakše, na bugarskom imamo -ирам, nikako ne idu meni "istočne" na -ovati/-isati) i možda "mešam" i u nekim drugim slučajima.
Nažalost sam opet elementarno pogrešio u postu br. 12 i nisam ispravio pošto nisam mogao da proverim posle pisanja.
Potpuno smo krenuli off-topic i moderator mora da formira nov thread od postova br. 12-19.


----------

